# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Hỏi cách đấu torque mode control cho driver Dorna

## Breeze

Em có con Dorna HA100L123 mua về để chế đồ chơi mà ko biết cách thiết lập cho nó chạy torque mode. Em loay hoay gần 1 tuần đến nay bó tay toàn tập. Nhờ các bác chỉ em cách thiết lập torque mode với ạ.
- Em đã đấu nối đúng như hướng dẫn chân 33, 35 speed; 31, 36 là torque. 
Bình thường bật lên servo ko thể quay bằng tay.
Khi set parameter control mode là 2 (torque control), servo có thể quay được nhưng khá nặng.
Tuy nhiên khi cho điện vào t_ref và s_ref thì lại ko thấy servo quay. Để mode là 1 (speed control) thì mô tơ vẫn quay với tốc độ chậm, cho điện vào thì servo ko quay nhanh hơn.
Em cho chạy bài test thì servo vẫn quay 2 chiều theo tốc độ mình đặt.
- em có thử mode 2 đấu thêm chân 22, 23,26,24 vào +12v, 25 vào 0V thiết lập p04 là 5 nhưng vẫn ko đc.
Cám ơn các bác.

----------

